# Cube Acid 240 oder Scott Scale Junior oder KTM Wild Speed



## Laki78 (8. September 2020)

Hallo Leute, 
Erstens Danke für das Lesen und Kommentieren.  Ich suche ein Kinderfahrrad für meinen Sohn. Es soll 24" groß sein und nicht mehr als 400 Euro kosten. 
Ich habe mir einige Fahrräder angesehen und bräuchte eine fachliche Beratung dazu, von neutralen Menschen und nicht von Verkäufer. Weiters interessiert mich wozu eine Federgabel oder ein disc so wichtig sein sollen? 

Welches Fahrrad würdet Ihr empfehlen?  Bitte um eure Meinung und Vorschläge


----------



## delphi1507 (8. September 2020)

Federgabel schaut zu einem cool aus, zum anderen wenn wirklich auf trails gefahren wird verzeihen diese eher Mal einen Fehler als eine starrgabel. 
Scheibenbremsen benötigen deutlich weniger Handkraft und dadurch ermüden die Kids deutlich weniger! 
Was ist den euer Einsatzzweck?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laki78 (8. September 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Federgabel schaut zu einem cool aus, zum anderen wenn wirklich auf trails gefahren wird verzeihen diese eher Mal einen Fehler als eine starrgabel.
> Scheibenbremsen benötigen deutlich weniger Handkraft und dadurch ermüden die Kids deutlich weniger!
> Was ist den euer Einsatzzweck?


----------



## Laki78 (8. September 2020)

Eher Straße. 
Ich frage mich nur ob Cube auch gut ist?


----------



## Laki78 (8. September 2020)

Ist Cube auch gut?


----------



## delphi1507 (8. September 2020)

Laki78 schrieb:


> Ist Cube auch gut?


Für Straße braucht's keine Federgabel... würde das Cube den anderen vorziehen... Als 24" hatten wir auch nen Cube, längste Tour mit 8 waren 45km... Kurz bevor sie auf 27,5 gewechselt ist ...


----------



## Laki78 (8. September 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Für Straße braucht's keine Federgabel... würde das Cube den anderen vorziehen... Als 24" hatten wir auch nen Cube, längste Tour mit 8 waren 45km... Kurz bevor sie auf 27,5 gewechselt ist ...


----------



## Laki78 (8. September 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Für Straße braucht's keine Federgabel... würde das Cube den anderen vorziehen... Als 24" hatten wir auch nen Cube, längste Tour mit 8 waren 45km... Kurz bevor sie auf 27,5 gewechselt ist ...



Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. 
Alles Gute


----------



## Laki78 (8. September 2020)

Laki78 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
> Alles Gute


Also du würdest eher einen Cube als scott oder KTM kaufen?


----------



## delphi1507 (8. September 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> würde das Cube den anderen vorziehen...





Laki78 schrieb:


> Also du würdest eher einen Cube als scott oder KTM kaufen?


----------



## joglo (9. September 2020)

Laki78 schrieb:


> Ist Cube auch gut?


Sorry, leider kann man das nicht so unkommentiert stehen lassen.

Cube Kinderräder sind alles anders als gut! Cube verbaut zumeist sehr, sehr billige Komponenten, die kein Erwachsenser fahren möchte (z.B. mieseste, bleischwere Innenlager, unglaublich sowas in ein Kinderrad zu stecken), und auch ur-alte Standards (wie die 7-fach Schraubnaben hinten) usw. Auch die Federgabel beim Acid addiert eher nur unsinnig Gewicht, statt wirklich den Fahrspaß zu verbessern. 11,7Kg Gesamtgewicht ist auch schwer (zu schwer). Soweit ich sehe gibts ne Starrgabel nur beim SL, wäre dann mit 500€ schon über Deinem Budget.
Leider sind viele andere Kinderräder der Großserienhersteller auch nicht besser, auch die aufgezählten Alternativen.

Es gibt hier im Forum so die üblichen Verdächtigen, empfehlenswerte Kinderbikes der Marken (ohne Reihenfolge und Wertung): Kubikes, Pyro/Kania, Islabikes, Frog, Woom, Hotpepper (nur noch gebraucht), Earlyrider und ein paar andere wenige.

Der Einfachheit ziehe ich jetzt mal ein Kubike 24s als Mountainbike raus:
https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop/Bikes/KUbikes-24S/
das ist zwar auch über Deinem Budget, aber wäre eben viel besser und Preis/Leistung ist verglichen mit einem Cube um Welten besser. Auch den späteren Wiederverkaufspreis sollte man gleich vorab berücksichtigen, letztlich sind dann die Nutzungskosten bei gefragen Kinderrädern wie Kubikes oder gar Woom wahrscheinlich sogar günstiger als bei z.B. einen Cube.

Wenns wirklich vom Großhändler sein muss, würde ich mir das Giant ARX 24
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/de/arx-24-2021
ansehen. Das wäre auch recht leicht (angeblich <9Kg) und würde für den Einsatz größten Teils als Allroundrad und für befestige Wege prima passen.

Ansonsten lieber was gebrauchtes.
Das ist am einfachseten ein Islabike, Pyro/Kania, Kubike oder Hotpepper zu finden z.B. bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen das so ohne Einschränkungen empfohlen werden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (9. September 2020)

Vielleicht ist dieses hier eher etwas für deinen Jungen und deinen Geldbeutel.

Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das?








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Bochum-Südwest finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## joglo (9. September 2020)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist dieses hier eher etwas für deinen Jungen und deinen Geldbeutel.
> 
> Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das?
> 
> ...


ist ein guter Tipp, nur ist das Flashmaxx oder Racemaxx im Angebot noch recht teuer... 
Vorallem für's Alter und dafür dass man noch etwas Hand anlegen müsste (3fach Kurbel 160mm finde ich nicht ideal).
Genau so ein Bike habe ich mal für den Sohn eines guten Freunds aufgebaut





						Zeigt her die Bikes eurer Kleinen... Galerie!
					

Es scheinen ja die ganz neuen Pedale dran zu sein. Das scheinen diese hier zu sein. Werden auf AliExpress immer mit 245 g angegeben.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------

